# This is the breeder I want to buy a puppy from...



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Sounds like my kind of breeder too! Bless her heart! THAT is honesty and being candid personified.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

I like her blog - but I ESPECIALLY LOVE the photograph at the top of each page!! :lol: It's a complete "family photo"!!

I'll definitely go back and read some more of her stuff. She's very confident in her views, and a lot of her opinions match mine, too!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Fortunately, we will own a corgi in this house someday. (; I bet she talks how she types, is probably a really fun person to be around.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I love her blog - utterly honest, heart felt, and has often had me weeping with laughter!


----------



## Eklectic (Nov 9, 2009)

I love her blogs. They are so honest, witty and to the point! I still do not have my spoo but she is on order!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_She's sensible and straight forward. I really like that quality in a person._


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

That is a great blog; thanks for a new bookmark to add and enjoy!

--Q


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

I'm feeling the need to link to her website from mine!


Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------



## cadeau (Oct 31, 2011)

JE-UK said:


> ... pity she doesn't have my breed!
> 
> Dear Puppy Buyers: I do not care | | Ruffly SpeakingRuffly Speaking


Fabulous!!!


----------

